# Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-Dens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 23, 2018)

```
Today we are excited to announce the release of Photoshop 19.1, with improvements for customers on both Mac and Windows.</p>
<p>Hereis a quick list of all the new features. Read about the complete release below or scroll to your favorite parts:</p>
<ul>
<li>Select Subject</li>
<li>Select and Mask Improvements</li>
<li>BetterSVG Compatibility with Adobe XD</li>
<li>Support for Microsoft High-Density Monitors and Improved Dial Support</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Windows High-Density Monitor Support</strong></p>


<p>With this release, Photoshop on Windows 10 Creator’s Edition now offers a full range of choices for UI scale factors from 100% through 400%, in 25% increments.</p>
<p>This means that the Photoshop user interface will look crisp, beautiful, and the right size no matter the density of your monitor. Photoshop will now automatically adjust itself based on your Windows settings, making it simple to set up. <a href="https://theblog.adobe.com/photoshop-releases-version-19-1-selections-improvements-advanced-support-windows-high-density-monitors/">Read more at Adobe</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*

Yet nothing about fixing Lightroom CCC performance (aka lack there of.) :-/ Joe is clearly not impressed.

Since the last update, all my computers from my old 2012 Mac Mini, to my recent i7-7700 Laptop and my i5-8400 desktop have seen the worse performance when working in Lightroom then I have since I started using it many many years ago. All my systems have 16GB RAM and all run off SSD or NVME drives. While my Mac uses only HD4000 iGPU, my laptop has a GTX1050 4GB and my desktop has a GTX1060 6GB.. All of which should be overkill for Lightroom.. Adobe LR devs need to get their crap together..


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*



ExodistPhotography said:


> Yet nothing about fixing Lightroom CCC performance (aka lack there of.) :-/ Joe is clearly not impressed.
> 
> Since the last update, all my computers from my old 2012 Mac Mini, to my recent i7-7700 Laptop and my i5-8400 desktop have seen the worse performance when working in Lightroom then I have since I started using it many many years ago. All my systems have 16GB RAM and all run off SSD or NVME drives. While my Mac uses only HD4000 iGPU, my laptop has a GTX1050 4GB and my desktop has a GTX1060 6GB.. All of which should be overkill for Lightroom.. Adobe LR devs need to get their crap together..



What license do you have that allows you to run on three separate machines at the same time?

Every time Adobe do anything there seems to be a split between people who say the 'new' version runs faster, and those that say it runs slower. Meanwhile I don't notice much difference in speed but do appreciate some of the newer features...


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*



privatebydesign said:


> What license do you have that allows you to run on three separate machines at the same time?



You can install CC on as many machines as you want as long as you're only *using* it on up to 2 at a time.

I have it on about four here at home.


----------



## Talys (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*

Sounds awesome! I look forward to trying it out, will report back my thoughts.

It's great that 4k monitors won't have tiny tiny buttons anymore.



ExodistPhotography said:


> Yet nothing about fixing Lightroom CCC performance (aka lack there of.) :-/ Joe is clearly not impressed.
> 
> Since the last update, all my computers from my old 2012 Mac Mini, to my recent i7-7700 Laptop and my i5-8400 desktop have seen the worse performance when working in Lightroom then I have since I started using it many many years ago. All my systems have 16GB RAM and all run off SSD or NVME drives. While my Mac uses only HD4000 iGPU, my laptop has a GTX1050 4GB and my desktop has a GTX1060 6GB.. All of which should be overkill for Lightroom.. Adobe LR devs need to get their crap together..



That's surprising. Lightroom performance has been wonderful for me, on 6th, 7th, and 8th generation i7 desktop CPUs. Memory configurations run between 16GB - 64GB.

My observations:
- Lightroom is miserable on all my laptops, full stop. Is it usable? _yes_. But it's nothing like a desktop.
- But... all of lightroom's alternatives are also miserable on a laptop compared to a proper desktop.
- Whether you have a $200 or $1,000 video card makes almost zero difference, because it's all 2D graphics we're talking about. 
- Lightroom updates near the end of 2017 made LR much, much faster for me, specifically, for that all-important first-load.
- I use sidecar XMPs, if that makes any difference. I don't think it does.

I should mention that even though lightroom never feels fast enough, it only takes me an afternoon of trying out a competing product (which happens pretty much every time a major RAW editor comes out with a significant new release, if they have a free trial) to wish they ran as fast as lightroom.


----------



## Talys (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*



jolyonralph said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > What license do you have that allows you to run on three separate machines at the same time?
> ...



Adobe is actually really good about how they delicense/disable licenses "on the fly", too. It is not a technical PITA and certainly not the black hole of uninstall-to-get-back-your-license.

The other way to do it is to have another CC license. I actually have one license of CC (everything) and one of CC Photoshop+LR. The only program I really use on laptops is Photoshop (sparingly), and though I will have lightroom installed, I use it even more sparingly. I will usually just use DPP to preview RAWs, and do all the post stuff on a desktop, unless there's urgency and something is required on the spot (which is almost never).


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*



jolyonralph said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > What license do you have that allows you to run on three separate machines at the same time?
> ...



Wow, when did that change and what do you mean by *using*? If the 'phone home' only needs to be connected once every month or so you could rotate machines connection and run almost unlimited numbers of machines 'legally' off one license. Previously you could only install on two machines, interesting!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 23, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*



Talys said:


> The other way to do it is to have another CC license. I actually have one license of CC (everything) and one of CC Photoshop+LR. The only program I really use on laptops is Photoshop (sparingly), and though I will have lightroom installed, I use it even more sparingly. I will usually just use DPP to preview RAWs, and do all the post stuff on a desktop, unless there's urgency and something is required on the spot (which is almost never).



So do you have two licenses under the same user name with Adobe? If not how can you sync stuff? If you can that is a very cool option I wasn't aware of.


----------



## bergstrom (Jan 24, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*

I upgraded my lightroom to 6.14 and have had nothing but trouble with it. I couldn't edit 30 photos without it freezing my pc and moiuse, i had to press the power button to knock off the pc and reboot. I've demanded a refund and am returning to 5.7.1, that was pure heaven compared to 6.14. How the hell is an improved version WORSE than that version it was supposed to improve on? 

And don't even get me started on having to SIGN in TWICE with email and insert my LICENCE TWICE, EVER time I started lightroom 6.14. An absolute nightmare!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 24, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*



bergstrom said:


> I upgraded my lightroom to 6.14 and have had nothing but trouble with it. I couldn't edit 30 photos without it freezing my pc and moiuse, i had to press the power button to knock off the pc and reboot. I've demanded a refund and am returning to 5.7.1, that was pure heaven compared to 6.14. How the hell is an improved version WORSE than that version it was supposed to improve on?
> 
> And don't even get me started on having to SIGN in TWICE with email and insert my LICENCE TWICE, EVER time I started lightroom 6.14. An absolute nightmare!



Issues like this happen due to corrupted databases or conflicting software


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 24, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*

The font and button size improvements on 4K work GREAT!

Performance in PS CC generally snappy, except for a few filters, such as the bacon saving Camera Shake sharpening.

LR CC does more faster...but that is a different topic!


----------



## Talys (Jan 24, 2018)

*Re: Photoshop Releases Version 19.1 With Selections Improvements, Advanced Support for Windows High-*



privatebydesign said:


> jolyonralph said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...




There is a lot of incorrect stuff being posted here. From Adobe:



> Install - You can install Creative Cloud applications on multiple computers, regardless of operating system.
> Activate - You can activate Creative Cloud on up to two computers.
> Use - You can use the software on one computer at a time.
> 
> https://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/global/creative-cloud-subscription-number-of-computers.html



If you activate Creative Cloud on 2 computers, nothing physically prevents you from using them on 2 computers at the same time. But it is only licensed to run on one of them at a time. 

Practically speaking, any activated license can start up. Any deactivated license starts up in unlicensed mode (so with lightroom, for instance, you can still view and print and do some other stuff that nobody uses). 

This is EXTREMELY useful for photographers that have 1 primary desktop and many mobile devices, because you can essentially install PS/LR on every single one of your laptops and tablets, and as long as you have internet access, you can painlessly activate the device you want to use it on. It is not only permissible use, but it's the intended use and follows the spirit of the license. I fall into this category with my laptops, because frankly, I almost never use photoshop or Lightroom on any of them (I prefer just previewing on DPP, or opening them for Explorer from file system if the camera's RAW format is supported), but when I do want to, it's awesome that it's painless to do so, and costs nothing extra.


----------

